
Bfxr. Make sound effects for your games. - llambda
http://www.bfxr.net/
======
jasonkester
This is the most awesome thing I've seen here in a while. I'm in serious
danger of blowing off the rest of my day to make a video game to stick these
into.

~~~
dpcan
It really opens some doors doesn't it :)

This looks like a great implementation of the sfxr tool that's been around for
a long time. I've seen it in Flash and there's an EXE version too. This one
has some nice new add-ons I haven't seen yet, and a GREAT interface.

If you REALLY want to go nuts, here is a massive list of indie game
development tools that can keep you busy for a while:

[http://www.mangatutorials.com/forum/showthread.php?742-The-U...](http://www.mangatutorials.com/forum/showthread.php?742-The-
Ultimate-Indie-Game-Developer-Resource-List)

~~~
anigbrowl
If this is your idea of a great interface then you need help :-)

Seriously, as someone that works with sound and software synths a lot, it
looks awful to me. What is it that you like about this?

------
kennywinker
Related: <http://thirdcog.eu/apps/cfxr> (aka Cocoa sfxr) better UI than sfxr
and bfxr, but simpler than bfxr.

Original project: <http://www.drpetter.se/project_sfxr.html>

~~~
benbeltran
SFXR and CFXR have been two of the most useful tools I've had while developing
games. So simple yet so flexible. I really recommend them for any game
developer.

~~~
dylanrw
SFXR/CFXR are so much fun to play with. I'm glad this dev listed them as
inspiration.

------
gren
And this is the javascript one <http://www.egonelbre.com/js/jsfx/> :)

------
Roritharr
Well... was there ever a shortage of 8-bit sounds you can put into your games?
These creators have been around years, i remember fiddeling with one 10 years
ago when i was playing with RPG Maker 2000...

A High Def Sound Creation Tool would be nice...

~~~
gravitronic
... like, say, any synthesizer?

For free, I suggest: Synth1 - www.kvraudio.com/get/214.html

You'll need a VST host, for which I suggest www.reaper.fm

------
anigbrowl
Those of you who are simply enjoying the bleeps and bloops should drop by a
music store and buy yourselves a Monotron (or two!) for Christmas. $60 each
and you can download the circuit diagrams from Korg, who has designed them to
be hackable.

<http://www.korg.com/monotron>

------
headbiznatch
I just set up a cache of sounds to use in place of verbal responses today -
mostly Coins, Lasers and Jumps. They just seem to say so many things better
than I can. It has already gotten me into trouble. In other words, it's
awesome. Thanks.

------
learc83
This has been around for a while, it's pretty cool nonetheless. I used it for
sond effects on a pong game I made while learning C++.

On a side note that's the best way to learn to make games (or a new language
for that matter), recreate old games from scratch. You'll also learn some trig
and calculus while you're at it.

------
jcromartie
The one problem with the *fxr family is that it is a cliche already. It's like
the official soundtrack to Ludum Dare...

------
watmough
Wow, that is just incredible.

Just randomly hitting a few of the buttons, it produced really excellent 2 x
Atari 8-bit style explosions, and as near as damn it, a perfect Defender
gunfire effect.

I haven't looked to see if it can do musical notes, but if it can, surely this
would be excellent for chiptunes.

------
minikomi
Wow cool! Reminds me of this standalone I used to use to make a ton of simple
drum sounds and blips to put in trackers...

<http://www.threechords.com/hammerhead/drumsynth.shtml>

~~~
fuzzix
Have you seen Sunvox? Tracker/synth/sequencer all in one:

<http://www.warmplace.ru/>

Lots of fun.

------
theon144
This is pretty awesome. I hit randomize and got this <http://goo.gl/EuMtA> , I
can totally see it as a warp engine, or something like that. I'm going to play
with it for a while...

~~~
gegenschall
Did same thing and got this: <http://bit.ly/vjDZDG> This is so awesome. Woah!

------
reissbaker
Really neat extension of sfxr, but man I wish there wasn't that inner
scrollbar.

------
mrcharles
I am going to use the hell out of this site.

I kept hitting randomize and got this: <http://t.co/Av3WNjzB>

Now I want to make a game around it.

~~~
eru
Interesting. By the way, no need for URL shorteners:
[http://www.bfxr.net/?s=4%2C0.5%2C0.7518%2C0.0237%2C0.1582%2C...](http://www.bfxr.net/?s=4%2C0.5%2C0.7518%2C0.0237%2C0.1582%2C0.4515%2C0.8135%2C0.5157%2C%2C%2C0.0403%2C0.2709%2C0.0128%2C0.2663%2C0.8745%2C0.3809%2C-0.8757%2C0.8916%2C-0.4377%2C0.5863%2C0.1847%2C0.0447%2C0.4012%2C-0.8036%2C-0.9988%2C0.7131%2C-0.3451%2C0.6465%2C0.8841%2C0.0155%2C0.6218%2C0.0079%2CmasterVolume)

(People avoid URL shorteners here. Keeps the Rick Rolling low.)

------
lawn
Wait what just in time for Ludum Dare 22?

Sweet!

~~~
jsvaughan
I've been finding the LD entry posts all quite interesting; they often have
stuff (like bfxr) that I didn't know about, or at least, didn't know was that
popular:

<http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/>

------
missing_cipher
Whoo! They finally added history so you can keep track of a few sfx that
interest you, very cool. :)

------
pefavre
Truly awesome, but could need some interface improvements.

